# Cost of radioactive iodine ablation



## tmango

I underwent a radioactive iodine ablation for a non toxic, multinodular goiter in October. Per my doctor's recommendation, I called the hospital to see how much the pill would be. They looked it up and and it should be around 134.00 for the pill (of course there would be a radiologist fee as well). I made the decision to move forward and have it done at that time, since it would not be anywhere close to meeting my insurance deductible, so no sense waiting for January. Well, I get my bill and "the pill" was $4,027.75. This does not include the 600.00 the hospital charged for me to sit in the chair while taking it for 10 minutes or the radiologist bill of 269.00 for handing it to me. Please tell me that this is an error and it does not really costs this much. I called the hospital, when they faxed me an itemized statement it said 134.75 per unit and that I had 30 units. Not sure what a unit is...but the nurse that audited my concerns said the bill was correct. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Andros

tmango said:


> I underwent a radioactive iodine ablation for a non toxic, multinodular goiter in October. Per my doctor's recommendation, I called the hospital to see how much the pill would be. They looked it up and and it should be around 134.00 for the pill (of course there would be a radiologist fee as well). I made the decision to move forward and have it done at that time, since it would not be anywhere close to meeting my insurance deductible, so no sense waiting for January. Well, I get my bill and "the pill" was $4,027.75. This does not include the 600.00 the hospital charged for me to sit in the chair while taking it for 10 minutes or the radiologist bill of 269.00 for handing it to me. Please tell me that this is an error and it does not really costs this much. I called the hospital, when they faxed me an itemized statement it said 134.75 per unit and that I had 30 units. Not sure what a unit is...but the nurse that audited my concerns said the bill was correct. PLEASE HELP!


Oh, yes...............that sounds exhorbitant but about right. When I had mine in the 1990's, it was a couple of thousand then.

Talk to your insurance company and by all means talk to the hospital billing department "in person" and negotiate this down.

It's a sin, isn't it? I am so sorry this happened to you.

How are you feeling otherwise? Are you on thyroxine replacement now?


----------



## Glitter

I just received an EOB from my insurance last week and the cost for mine was $3793.00! I was very lucky that the ins paid all but the $35 co-pay! Mine was on the 26th of January this year. It is insane that a procedure that seems so short and simple could cost so much!


----------



## Andros

Glitter said:


> I just received an EOB from my insurance last week and the cost for mine was $3793.00! I was very lucky that the ins paid all but the $35 co-pay! Mine was on the 26th of January this year. It is insane that a procedure that seems so short and simple could cost so much!


Holy cats!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!! I fainted!


----------



## jasp25

Hello,

This is my first post here in the forum.. my sister has hyperthyroidism and her endocrinologist recommend RAI Ablation procedure... so based on what I read here.. without insurance, it's gonna cost around $4,000 in the US??


----------



## Andros

jasp25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post here in the forum.. my sister has hyperthyroidism and her endocrinologist recommend RAI Ablation procedure... so based on what I read here.. without insurance, it's gonna cost around $4,000 in the US??


Go talk to finance at the hospital or radiology group where this is to be done. Also, compare the cost of surgery. She may be better off with the surgery anyway.

I had to have RAI 3 times. It was a mess. I wish I was given the choice of surgery.

Please let us all know and I am sure others will comment.


----------



## madimom

I had RAI in February. The EOB from my insurance copy said the hospital billed them $6900. I think the cost depends on the dose.


----------



## hillaryedrn

OMG that is incredible!!!


----------



## Lovlkn

It will also depend on what type of hospital - if a private hospital the charges will be much higher than a public/county hospital.


----------



## PAM D

I just received a copy of what my insurance was charged for my RAI and it was $38,000....This is highway robbery!

My does was 150mci.


----------



## Andros

PAM D said:


> I just received a copy of what my insurance was charged for my RAI and it was $38,000....This is highway robbery!
> 
> My does was 150mci.


Huh??? This is a mistake, right??? Please double check. I am still sitting on the floor here.


----------



## PAM D

I gave a copy of what I received in the mail to the person in our company who handles the health insurance claims and she doubled checked and says it was correct.

When I opened the statement I was sure it had to be wrong!


----------



## Andros

PAM D said:


> I gave a copy of what I received in the mail to the person in our company who handles the health insurance claims and she doubled checked and says it was correct.
> 
> When I opened the statement I was sure it had to be wrong!


I hope to god that the insurance company is NOT going to pay that??? I am stunned.

Maybe it is a typo. $3800 sounds about right to me.


----------



## GD Women

PAM D said:


> I just received a copy of what my insurance was charged for my RAI and it was $38,000....This is highway robbery!
> 
> My does was 150mci.


That is out rages! Must be a typo error.

Did you stay in the hospital over night or longer? Was there other test cost included? Something other than RAI was done. It is said the RAI cost is very reasonable. Hosptial less expensive than Labs. We go to hospital for a lot of test due to that fact.

Insurance must not mind being robbed. That is one of the reasons why Health care is so expensive.

Surgery and/or health care such as RAI has to be verified and approved through my Insurance company first. Surprised yours didn't.

Can't imagine what your co-payment is.


----------



## CheleRose

????

Why wouldn't we just get the surgery then if it costs that much? Yikes...that has to be a misprint? I have the worlds worst insurance, and certainly can't afford that...especially if it may or may not do the trick...yikes.


----------



## PAM D

That was just for the RAI treatment, didn't stay in the hospital or anything else.

I had surgery to remove my Thyroid due to cancer at another hospital so I know that was not included in this amount.

My insurance covered it all, I have an initial 1,000 deductible then once that is met for the year any other expenses are covered 100%.


----------



## Adrenaline11

Wow, glad I live in Canada!


----------



## JPGreco

my dose of 15mci both times was under 300 dollars (it may have even been under 200, can't remember). So even at 10x the dose, it would have been under 3k. I just don't know if the private practice I went to handles high doses of RAI, but I know they don't charge anything for sitting there in a chair or even handing you the pill. Hell, I don't have insurance so they did the RAI uptake tests and imaging for free cause they are awesome.
I would disagree that hospitals are cheaper to go to than private practices... at least in my area (Long Island, NY). Private places seem to offer more perks at lower costs, especially when uninsured, and seem to willing to go to bat for you with your insurance if you do use them, but my particular radiologist practice is amazing when it comes to personal interactions with patients.

I think they charged a flat price for administering up to 10mci and then a per unit price, I can't recall the specifics. But thats why I say call around and ask. Hell, I ask specifics about everything now.


----------



## watson92

hi,

i have been sent to have radioactive iodine, however i have got there twice and they have looked at my results and sent me away, when i was going to get mine done they werent going to charge me anything. Im not sure why?? i have just read everything above and was like wow!!!


----------

